# Guide: Conneczions & Solo-/Group-/Raid Content Map



## cherub1m (23. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raistus (27. Mai 2008)

hast du evtl. nen link für das pic in voller quali ? der imageshak link ist irgendwie extrem pixelig, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frekii (27. Mai 2008)

Das is alles aber net pixelig! Vll is deine Leitung nur zu lahm ums zu laden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/790/hyboriawestpx8.jpg <- Hier mal der direktlink

Btw thx an den Threadersteller, sehr sehr nette übersicht! Wenn auch leicht verwirrend xD


----------



## cherub1m (28. Mai 2008)

verwirrend. Das hör ich öfters. Ich weis nicht wie viel du schon gespielt hast, aber es ist eigentlich recht selbsterklärend wenn mann einmal im Spiel ist und weis, in welcher Zone man sich befindet. Die schwarzen Teile sind die lvl 20 Starterzonen und von da gehts in unterschiedliche Richtungen. Find das nich so schwer ^^

BTW, Cistern und Main Sewer System sind jetzt auch öffentliche Dungeons. FC machen halt was sie wollen. Einmal heisst es nur Onyx Chambers und dann wird der Gruppencontent mal komplett übern Haufen geschmissen z.B. das man Solo Zonen auch die Gruppenvariante spielen kann.


----------



## Frekii (30. Mai 2008)

Klar, es is nurn bissl unübersichtlich angeordnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wie gesagt ich finds sehr nett um mal die ganzen Inis zu sehen.


----------



## Asteria (2. Juni 2008)

Gleich viel übersichtlicher: http://www.got3n.com/wp-content/gallery/ag...conan/aoc_1.png


----------



## cherub1m (3. Juni 2008)

Asteria schrieb:


> Gleich viel übersichtlicher: http://www.got3n.com/wp-content/gallery/ag...conan/aoc_1.png




jo das is ganz nett geworden. Leider bisl ungenau bzw auf ner älteren version basierendende daten aber ok. Man sieht vielleicht das mein Aufbau an der Geographie angelehnt ist. Daher kommt diese leichte verwirrende Übersicht zustande. Ich wollte ausserdem nicht, dass man soviel scrollen muss beim anschauen ;D Find ich aber gut das des auch endlich mal anders interpretiert wird. Hab so oft schon aufgerufen dazu damals...


----------



## Testorius (16. Juni 2008)

Was bedeutet das "Tier1-3"?


----------



## Wolle80 (20. Juni 2008)

Sagt mal, gibt es auch irgendwo Infos welcher Boss in den Instanzen welchen loot hat?


----------



## cherub1m (24. Juni 2008)

Testorius schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das "Tier1-3"?



Du kommst in den nächsten Tier nicht rein, bevor du nicht die vorhergehenden Tier Bosse besiegt hast. Auch brauchst du den Gear der vorhergehenden Tier Stufen um in den höheren bestehen zu können (so Funcom). Wie genau das jetzt live aussieht weis ich nicht. Wurde mehrmals geändert und ist eh alles buggy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Wolle80 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es auch irgendwo Infos welcher Boss in den Instanzen welchen loot hat?



lol loot ;D Irgendwie bezweifel ich ja, dass die raidbosse bereits einen loottable haben. Aber so ne Liste gibts bestimmt irgendwann mal.


----------



## Bonehuntergold (28. Juni 2008)

schöne map thx für die arbeit !


----------



## Infecto (22. Februar 2009)

cherub1m schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frage dazu: Das rote sind 6er Instanzen und das rosane Schlachtzüge, oder ? Was sind denn dann die gelben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
edit: sry, habe die Legende unten am rechten Rand zu spät gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xzyri (13. Juli 2009)

hiho, 

kennt jemand ne deutsche seite wo alle instanzen aufgeführt sind die es in aoc gibt? gerne auch mit bossen bilder usw. bin nicht so der englisch experte.^^

danke


----------



## Maugaran (12. November 2009)

Hier mal eine Liste der aktuellen 6 Mann Instanzen. 

6-Player Inis

Name: Schwarzefestung
Levels: 25-35
Zone: Khopshef

Name: Heiligtum
Levels: 37-39
Zone: Wilde Lande

Name: Wiege des Verfalls
Levels: 40-43
Zone: Feld der Toten

Name: Zisterne
Levels: 50-53
Zone: Reichenviertel


Name: Hauptsystem
Levels: 52-60
Zone: Rechenviertel

Name: Katakomben
Levels: 55-60
Zone: Reichenviertel

Name: Amphitheater
Levels: 55-65
Zone: Ymirpass

Name: Toirdelbachsgrab
Levels: 55-58
Zone: Feld der Toten

Name: Gefängnisinsel
Levels: 65-70
Zone: Donnerfluss

Name: Hallen des ewigen Frostes
Levels: 70-74
Zone: Atzel's Reich

Name: Scorpiongrotte
Levels: 75-76
Zone: Kheshatta

Name: Karawanenräuber
Levels: 75-80
Zone: Kheshatta

Name: Atzel's Burg
Levels: 75-80
Zone: Atzel's Reich

Name: Onyx Chambers
Levels: 75-80
Zone: Kheshatta

Name: Krähennest
Levels: 75-80
Zone: Gesindelviertel

Name: Schlachthauskeller
Levels: 75-80
Zone: Donnerfluss

Name: Xibaluku
Levels: 80
Zone: Donnerfluss


----------



## Nagroth (25. April 2010)

@Maugaran: Vielen Dank

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo im Web eine wirklich hübsche Aufstellung aktueller Instanzen (Gruppe) bzw. Raids?


----------

